
Exploring the GitHub Archive - strmpnk
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/05/exploring-the-github-archive/
======
strmpnk
Hey HN. I'm the author of this post. This post is a starting point for helping
people experiment with Wallaroo. I'd be happy to answer questions or discuss
some of the ideas that went into this specific project.

